# ISO reader?



## thrillriderdan (May 11, 2007)

Hello,

I am trying to partion my C drive, so I downloaded partlogic onto a disk, but now I need an ISO reader. Does anyone know a site with a FREE ISO reader?

Also am I doing this right. I just burned the ISO file straight onto a disk?


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi, 
I posted a guide for you here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f64/what-is-linux-156316.html
Let's just stick with that one thread there, it will be easier and less confusing :wink:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

To burn an ISO onto a disk you need a burning software that can read the information in the ISO.. But you can skip the burning process by downloading PowerISO. Just google it and you can download a free 30-day fully functional trial.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

most CD burning software has a facility to read & burn iso's. 
Just *right click* with your mouse and choose *open with *then select your cd burning software. you might need to browse for it if it's not shown in the list.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

this is the best free one
http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file/fid,64960-page,1-c,downloads/description.html


----------

